# Mites !



## Griffin (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello, I lifted up my tegus wood in her enclosure and found a lot of mites! But I have identified them as hypoaspis mites. Are they dangerous? Should I remove all wood???


----------



## Merlot (Oct 27, 2018)

I would remove all wood and start fresh with new substrate and wood. Or anything porous as well as other bacteria could potentially grow. I would say any mite is terrible and don’t want her ingesting them or getting in her eyes, nose, skin etc.. disinfect the whole tank after removing substrate. That’s just would I would I’m sure there are more knowledgeable people on here to chime in. It’s a PITA but gotta do it. ZooMed makes a product called “WipeOut” in a green bottle that should do the trick. Use it, rinse, dry and air out


----------



## Griffin (Oct 27, 2018)

I removed all wood and got a nice basking rock and got the temp to be at 115 at the highest part and 98-102 on the lowest. Ill remove all substrate now


----------



## Merlot (Oct 27, 2018)

I would certainly give her a hot bath soak too while you’re at it. Let her hang for a while. Mine likes a real hot bath


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 28, 2018)

oil rub will drown what mites are on him. Ambient mid-80s, hide in 70s.


----------



## Merlot (Oct 28, 2018)

^^^ this guy is the best. Def do that l, what you use, natural coconut oil/grease?


----------



## Griffin (Oct 28, 2018)

They aren’t the the mites that are parasitic though. They apparently are actually used to kill the mites that bite reptiles and are common in damp soil/substrates. Still going to remove the substrate though


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Oct 28, 2018)

*Q*uickly googled and found>>>>* Predatory Mites (Hypoaspis miles)*......Predatory mites can be added to an enclosure as a preventative or reactive measure against various pests. When available they will eat any mite species (including snake mites) fungus gnat larvae and nematodes. When these pests are not available they will eat springtails, mould, algae and decaying plant matter, however they will not overwhelm the springtail population...... 
_*
Hypoaspis miles*_ is a small (0.5 mm) light brown mite that lives in the top ½ in layer of soil. As a natural predator of fungus gnat pupae and of the snail parasite _Riccardoella aspersa_ it is used by gardeners and snail breeders for biological pest control. _Hypoaspis miles_ is also commonly used by reptile, amphibian and invertebrate keepers as a preventative or reactive measure against grain mites and reptile mites. Where most mite treatments are chemical based, Predatory mites are used as a natural method of preventing and curing mite infestations


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 28, 2018)

Worth keeping.

Coconut or even any veg. oil will smother ALL ectos.


----------

